# MD muzzle loader 7 pt



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Its been a long hard season for me, but all the work payed off today. Went to a spot that i havnt hunted before with my climber stand. Set up in a nice tree overlooking a beat path heading into a cornfeild. Right before dark a doe and a buck started my way, i put the crosshairs right behind th shoulder of the buck and squezed the trigger. In the cloud of smoke i couldnt see if I hit it or which way it ran. It was to dark to see anything by the time I climed down the tree, so i went back to my truck and called up my hunting bud. When he got there we went in found the blood trail and followed it for about 140 yards, my shot was a little far back.

Only my fourth buck in my life, im happy with it.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

nice deer.

get a hair cut shaggy hippy!


Jesse


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice*

Nice job.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Nice deer


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Deer*

Nice deer. Congrats!!

Darin


----------

